# Donde puedo descargar nte qa15



## WILSONBIOMEDICO (Ago 31, 2014)

Buenas noches.


Alguien sabe donde puedo descargar el software NTE QA15, he intentado desde la pagina de NTE y siempre sale error.

Agradezco de su ayuda.


buen dia ...


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola,
Mira aquí: http://www.ie.itcr.ac.cr/rsoto/NTE Quickcross/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lucho1972 (Oct 16, 2016)

ME SIRVE...gracias


----------

